
Ask HN: What are inspirational talks you watched which motivates you? - codesternews
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=exIm6s5hRaA<p>I watched this talk and it really motivated me? What are inspirational talks you watched which motivates you?
======
atsaloli
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Baf-
KeI2jdU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Baf-KeI2jdU) That's Grant Cardone
giving a talk to auto dealers in Georgia as a sales expert / successful
businessman. Got me back to work yesterday when I was all, I feel blah, my
throat hurts, I'm tired, I need a day off, can't do this anymore, etc. Watched
it for 15 minutes and felt energetic again to get out there and deliver value.
The illness/tiredness blew.

~~~
WhitneyLand
It is a pretty good talk, draw all the energy you can from it. But also,
[http://www.villagevoice.com/news/milton-katselas-pleads-
with...](http://www.villagevoice.com/news/milton-katselas-pleads-with-
scientology-after-grant-cardones-attack-a-church-jihad-6666029)

------
TheAlchemist
This one is really great:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/larry_smith_why_you_will_fail_to_ha...](http://www.ted.com/talks/larry_smith_why_you_will_fail_to_have_a_great_career)

~~~
bayer_rggb
Came here to post this Larry Smith link :)

Even though Jobs gets some hate on HN, these interviews/speeches have never
failed to inspire me.

If you don't ask, you don't get
-[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkTf0LmDqKI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkTf0LmDqKI)

On a very formulaic life -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ydp6bR5HXw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ydp6bR5HXw)
(I couldn't find one without the bad bg music)

Stay hungry, stay foolish -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR6Z6KLc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR6Z6KLc)

I do realise, on some levels, he was not a good person, or atleast came off as
an ass, but listening to these interviews and speeches, I feel I can relate to
him and his struggles.

------
fosco
Randy Pausch, the last lecture

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo&app=desktop](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo&app=desktop)

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
This TED talk akways brightens my day and helps me find joy even in the most
adverse conditions:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/bj_miller_what_really_matters_at_t...](https://www.ted.com/talks/bj_miller_what_really_matters_at_the_end_of_life?utm_source=tedcomshare&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=tedspread)

Beyond the content, the man speaks like a poet. The language is so beautiful

------
Tempest1981
Simon Sinek:

[https://www.ted.com/speakers/simon_sinek](https://www.ted.com/speakers/simon_sinek)

------
wj
Pretty much all of Stanford's Entrepreneurial Thought Leader talks are
inspirational for me.

This is a link to my favorite eight:

[http://blog.startopz.com/entrepreneurial_leaders/](http://blog.startopz.com/entrepreneurial_leaders/)

------
Tempest1981
For parents who want to over-parent:

[https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_lythcott_haims_how_to_raise_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_lythcott_haims_how_to_raise_successful_kids_without_over_parenting)

------
jjoe
This very brief speech by one of Sony's. It's to the point and succinct:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExaAYIKsDBI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExaAYIKsDBI)

